
Amber: A new language and live environment made for the web - muraiki
http://amber-lang.net/
======
mchahn
How old is this? It looks pretty interesting and I haven't heard of it, even
reading HN.

I am constantly looking for the ultimate live environment. This has a chance
of being that.

